# Fiddler Crabs with Fish



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright, I have a ten gallon tank with the tank mates of 1 balloon molly, 1 Dalmatian molly, 1 lyretail molly and 1 ghost shrimp. If I create a underwater breathing thing, can I house a fiddler crab? Or will it eat my shrimp, and try to nip my other fish? Taylor (Shrimp) better not die she is amazing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most fiddler crabs need some salt(your mollies won't mind but your shrimp may).They also need land ,not just air.
IMO they will eat ,catch and kill what they can!
Keeping Fiddler Crabs as Pets


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alright  I would rather have my shrimp over fiddler crabs. I do love crabs though... If only there was fully aquatic crabs.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Bad idea. All the reasons stated above. Get another tank if you want a crab.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

There are fully aquatic crabs for the right price. They are macro? crabs (I believe thats what they are called). Somebody more versed might be able to shed more light.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have heard of micro crabs. The Thai micro crab I heard is fine, for the right price. I also heard about the panther crab. But the panther crab gets rather large and probably will eat my fish.


----------

